# Krispy Kreme or Tim Hortons?



## TCBF (3 Mar 2007)

Justacivvy said:
			
		

> We have better beers and our timmies are way better than that "american coffee" brand



- As for the coffee, I might give Timmies the nod, but the Krispy Kreme donuts are by far superior specimens.
- Tradition-wise, It's Tim Hortons, no contest.  

Punch Imlach never wanted to buy him that car...


----------



## Hot Lips (3 Mar 2007)

Agreed...much prefer Tim's coffee...but I think Krispy Kreme donuts are to die for...
dear god there has to be an illegal substance in them or something to be that good...
of course they are best had right out of the oven at Krispy Kreme's...so I 've been told  :

HL


----------



## Scratch_043 (3 Mar 2007)

Hot Lips said:
			
		

> ...dear god there has to be .... substance in them or something to be that good...


that 'substance' is sugar, and lots of it. I will not touch Kreepy Krap donuts with a regulation 3.048 meter pole.

If you want the superior donut, go to Dunkin Donuts... if you can still find one.

Nic


----------



## mysteriousmind (3 Mar 2007)

Tim horton all the way!!!  8)


I wont even set foot inside a Crispy kremme.


----------



## Hot Lips (3 Mar 2007)

ToRN said:
			
		

> that 'substance' is sugar, and lots of it. I will not touch Kreepy Krap donuts with a regulation 3.048 meter pole.
> 
> If you want the superior donut, go to Dunkin Donuts... if you can still find one.
> 
> Nic


Well my friend battling cancer who came to visit me enjoyed the trip to Krispy Kreme...probably her last so that's what made it so sweet for me

HL


----------



## sigpig (3 Mar 2007)

Hot Lips said:
			
		

> but I think Krispy Kreme donuts are to die for...dear god there has to be an illegal substance in them or something to be that good...
> of course they are best had right out of the oven at Krispy Kreme's...so I 've been told  :



The Krispy Kreme glazed donut out of the oven is the best individual donut experience we've ever had by far. It is great. But other than that same donut with a chocolate glaze, the rest of their very limited selection is nothing to write home about.

Nothing can touch Timmies for atmosphere, coffee/secialty coffees, muffins, soup, etc, etc. Timmies is a destination, a place to sit and enjoy the offerings. KK is a place to run in, get the glazed donuts, and run out of. There is nothing inviting at all about their locations. After living in Louisville, KY for two years my wife and I were in heaven when we found a Tims in Dayton, OH on a visit. We bought tins of coffee, muffins, donuts, timbits - everything we could take back home  ;D

I'll agree that the coffee at Dunkin Donuts is excellent. They don't have an individual donut as good as KK's glazed but their overall offerings are better than KK's. I consider it kind of a poor mans Tims.

These are the observations of a coffee loving Canadian who has lived in the US for eight years - and his donut loving wife


----------



## TN2IC (3 Mar 2007)

Krispy Kreme? Never heard of it... it must be one of those outside of the Maritimes deals. Sorry.


 ;D


----------



## CrazyCanuk4536056919 (3 Mar 2007)

> Nothing can touch Timmie's for atmosphere, coffee/sociality coffees, muffins, soup, etc, etc. Timmie's is a destination, a place to sit and enjoy the offerings.



You should be putting that into a testimonial, and firing it off to Timmie's Corporate. Put you into a commercial should we!

+1


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Mar 2007)

Nothing like having a fresh (out of the oven) beignet and coffee at Cafe du Monde in New Orleans but I'll stick with Timmy's coffee, otherwise.


----------



## mysteriousmind (3 Mar 2007)

FYI a crispy kremem plain donut is 360 calories....sugar and fat power.


----------



## observor 69 (3 Mar 2007)

sigpig said:
			
		

> The Krispy Kreme glazed donut out of the oven is the best individual donut experience we've ever had by far.



Speaking as a consumer of many donuts   I agree. I watch customers haul them out of the store in boxes that hold a dozen.

Unfortunately the first one goes down delightfully but then my cholesterol sensors cut in and ruin it for the second one.


----------



## tomahawk6 (3 Mar 2007)

I find Krispy Kreme donuts to be small and I avoid them. I prefer the local baker - if you can still find one.


----------



## BushmasterBob (3 Mar 2007)

I went to the opening of krispy kreme in windsor a few years ago, there doughnuts outta the oven were pretty good.  Anyways, they have been closed for bizzness for some time now.  Cant beat Uncle Tims coffee  8)


----------



## retiredgrunt45 (3 Mar 2007)

We had KK here in London for a short while, the only big business they did was with the schools in the area. On the way to work every morning I passed by the KK shop, it was always empty. The Timmies just down the road were i stopped was always packed to the rafters. The KK shop closed its doors after about 2 years

The KK donuts were good, but they had a very limited selection.

My choice "1 X-large DD with an apple fritter please" Can't beat Timmies ;D Its to Canada, just as Baseball is to the US.

Goes to show that some things American, just can't be transplanted in Canada.


----------



## Kat Stevens (3 Mar 2007)

In the US, I'd drive past a baker's dozen Krispee Kreme stores to get to a Winchell's.  Tim's all the way for variety, atmosphere, and definitely a better coffee.


----------



## Bobby Rico (3 Mar 2007)

Tims by far rules supreme in all departments...well, at least it did without question in the doughnut department prior to a few years ago when they baked everything fresh every so many hours- opposed to now where everything is pre-baked and frozen.  Coffee is no question though.

Personally, I never understood what the appeal is in Krispy Kreme?  What's so great about their doughnuts anyway?  I had one of these hostess honey/cinnamon buns type thing a few years ago, and I swore they tasted exactly like those Krispy Kreme doughnuts everybody raves about...What's the deal?


Now on the service side of things, here's my gripe.  Has anyone been to a Tims in Toronto?  Could the employees BE any more mentally dysfunctional?  I mean jeeze, you ask for a regular hot chocolate and an apple fritter and they give you this look like you're speaking Klingon to them or something.


----------



## 284_226 (3 Mar 2007)

If you've got six minutes to spare, here's everything you need to know about Krispy Kreme and Timmies doughnuts.

It's a few years old, but the data is still valid.

http://www.exn.ca/video/?video=exn20021204-canamdonuts.asx

You may never look at another doughnut the same way again


----------



## Sub_Guy (3 Mar 2007)

KK Doughnuts are the best.  (Plain double glazed)

Tim Hortons has good coffee and you can't beat that. 

I highly doubt you could package a dozen Tim Horton's doughnuts for fundraising, but KK seems to have no problem doing this.  Overall people do like KK doughnuts, and thats it. I have yet to hear anyone say they were going to KK to get a large DD.


----------



## beach_bum (3 Mar 2007)

I'm not much of a doughnut fan myself.  I'll eat one once in a while...but that's about it.  I've had Krispy Kreme and I thought they were disgustingly sweet.  If I DO eat a doughnut...it's always a Tims.  Coffee...well now, we all know Tims rules the roost there.   ;D


----------



## FredDaHead (3 Mar 2007)

Well, I'm not one to go with the "either/or" decision.. On papers I usually write "proposition A is better, however it needs these parts from proposition B". I'm "the Apostle of Compromise." (Wouldn't I make an awesome diplomat?)

Anyway, I'd have to say Timmie's coffee is the worst coffee in existence, except for the pretend coffee you find in ratpacks. Now, I'm not talking about iced caps or anything like that--most of their ultra-sugary stuff is decent.

But for specialty coffees, lattes and whatever else you might want including your basic coffee, Starbucks is far superior. Any coffee from Starbucks would beat all of Timmie's offerings, even if they threw in a Boston Creme donut.

As for donuts, I think it's obvious that Krispy Kreme is so far ahead of Timmie's there's no need to debate. The only problem is that it causes instant death in diabetics.


----------



## TCBF (3 Mar 2007)

"Now on the service side of things, here's my gripe.  Has anyone been to a Tims in Toronto?  Could the employees BE any more mentally dysfunctional?  I mean jeeze, you ask for a regular hot chocolate and an apple fritter and they give you this look like you're speaking Klingon to them or something."

- It ain't just Timmies, it's all over.  And it ain't the kids whose fourth language is English, either.  They learn quick - just wait and see them in ten years.  Nope, it's just some of the kids today.

Scary, when you think that they are the ones who will be looking after us in the Old Folks Home!

 ;D

"Starbucks is far superior."

- When you can buy champaign for the same price?


----------



## warspite (3 Mar 2007)

I am a firm believer in the cultural power of Timmies and it's coffee. When the power in town went out me and my friends figured we'd be clever and go get a coffee at the Tim's down the street from the school. When the teachers finally gave up on the power coming back on and turned us loose, off we went. When we finally got there I couldn't believe my eyes, the whole building was packed to overflowing with people trying to get coffee before it cooled. So I don't care how good KK doughnuts are. Tim's all the way.


----------



## Mike Baker (3 Mar 2007)

Krispy Kreme? Never heard of it. Really, I never have. Any good?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (3 Mar 2007)

They aren't in our neck of the woods yet Michael.

See here: http://clients.mapquest.com/krispy/mqinterconnect?link=find


----------



## Mike Baker (3 Mar 2007)

NL is not even on the map!   Hope they don't even come here  > 


LONG LIVE TIMMIES


----------



## Nfld Sapper (3 Mar 2007)

Michael Baker said:
			
		

> NL is not even on the map!   Hope they don't even come here  >



Well Labrador is, at least its a start  ;D


----------



## Mike Baker (3 Mar 2007)

Nfld Sapper said:
			
		

> Well Labrador is, at least its a start  ;D


Sure....let's start with that


----------



## observor 69 (3 Mar 2007)

My wife and I spent three years in the Houston area and our donut shop was Shipley Donuts.

"Shipley Donuts is the name of a popular doughnut chain in Texas and some other southern states. The Shipley chain originated in Houston, Texas, in the early twentieth century. Shipley doughnuts contain a special blend of whole wheat and potato flour resulting in a less greasy product and melting texture lighter than some of its competitors.

It was 1936, near the end of the Great Depression, when Lawrence Shipley, Sr. created a recipe for doughnuts. Cut by hand and served hot throughout the day, the doughnuts were 5 cents a dozen and were only sold wholesale. The product was so successful that it started to sell on the retail market in the mid-1940s.

Shipley's son and grandson, Lawrence Jr. and Lawrence III, carry on the tradition of producing doughnuts and kolaches. There are more than 190 stores around the nation in Alabama, Arkansas, Louisiana, Mississippi, Tennessee, and Texas, 86 of which are in the Houston area." 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shipley_Donuts


----------



## niner domestic (3 Mar 2007)

Well, here the recipe for Krisy Kreme doughnuts.  Just buy the pillsbury's crescent roll dough to use.  

 Krispy Kreme Doughnuts


  1 Can Biscuits - not flaky, buttermilk, or
      any special type. Just regular biscuits.

  Poke a hole in the center of each.

  Deep fry until brown (or fry in skillet)
  turning doughnuts once. Do not crowd.

  Drain well on paper towels.

  Because the biscuit dough has little, if
  any, sugar, you will want to either roll them
  in powdered sugar, cinnamon and
  sugar mix (1/2 powdered sugar and 1/2
  granulated sugar with cinnamon to taste),
  or glaze them (regular or chocolate).

and if you can't find the pillsbury rolls, here's the recipe for them:
 Pillsbury Crescent Rolls


                      2 pk Active Dry Yeast
                    3/4 c  Warm Water (105 degrees)
                    1/2 c  Sugar
                      1 ts Salt
                      2 lg Eggs
                    1/2 c  Shortening 
                      4 c  Unbleached Flour
                 Butter Or Regular Margarine, Softened
           

    In a large mixing bowl, dissolve the yeast in the warm water.  Stir
    in the sugar, salt, eggs, shortening and half of the flour into the
    yeast mixture.
  
    Add the remaining flour blending until smooth.  Scrape the dough from
    the sides of the bowl and cover with a cloth dampened in warm water.
    (The cloth should feel wet, but not be so wet that water drips onto
    the dough.) Let rise in a warm place (85 degrees F.), until doubled,
    about 1 1/2 hours. Divide the dough in half, rolling each half into a
    12-inch circle 1/4 inch thick. Spread with the soft butter and cut
    each circle into 16 wedges. Roll up each wedge beginning at the
    largest end. Place, point side down, on a greased baking sheet. Curve
    to form crescents. Cover and let rise until double, 1 hour. Preheat
    the oven to 400 degrees F and bake for 12 to 15 minutes, or until
    they are a rich golden brown. Brush with soft butter. 

    Makes 32 crescent rolls.


----------



## Hot Lips (3 Mar 2007)

284_226 said:
			
		

> If you've got six minutes to spare, here's everything you need to know about Krispy Kreme and Timmies doughnuts.
> 
> It's a few years old, but the data is still valid.
> 
> ...


I never have looked at them in a good light I eat maybe one or two a year...MRM can contest to that...I do however drink my fair share of Tim's coffee and hot chocolate...if you looked up what is in the coffee you most likely wouldn't consume that either.

HL


----------



## Trooper Hale (4 Mar 2007)

I'd never heard of either of them until i came to Canada. But Christ, Timmies is an instittution over there and its great. What better way to bludge off work then to nick over to the Timmies off base in Pet as soon as you get a chance. I cant remember exactly but a small tea with milk was only a $1.20 or something like that. Thats fantastic! Even if it is Canadian tea. Down here we'r spoilt with tea's because of our proximity to the Subcontinant so i really thought Timmies tea was substandard and cheap. But for a dollar twenty i'm not complaining. 

And the donuts...far to tempting. Again, i'd never seen a whole lot of Donuts before like the ones in Canada. I just thought it was a Simpsons joke that Homer had that much choice. They were awesome.


----------



## Rocketryan (4 Mar 2007)

Krispy Kremes are good but the closest one is about an hour and a half away(with my dad driving).So I've only had them twice..2 Krispy Kreme Donuts my entire life Bought like 1 dozen coming home from the Toronto Ex, get home at midnight, wake up at 9, every single donut was eaten...only one I ate was the Free Sample. 

Timmys however, is a 10-15 minute walk away. Nothing is better than a Double Double,Turkey Bacon Club Sandwhich and a donut.

After watching that video...I really feel like Donuts.


----------



## Scratch_043 (4 Mar 2007)

....and the cholesterol to prove it, heh.


----------



## observor 69 (5 Mar 2007)

Ref coffee, this is from my latest Comsumers Report:

March 2007      
Starbucks wars

MCDONALD’S WINS Its premium coffee was strong, like Starbucks, but tasted better, our testers said. Hoping that consumers are fed up with asking Starbucks for “double-caramel skim half-caf macchiato” before they’ve even had their jolt of joe, Burger King, Dunkin’ Donuts, and McDonald’s have been boosting their coffee cachet.

McDonald’s Premium issues the slightly icky invitation to “wake up and smell your life” with a “richer, bolder” coffee; BK Joe suggests that you “wake up with the King”; Dunkin’ Donuts touts its usual coffee, but with more flavors and attitude. “My mouth can’t form these words,” customers in a recent ad sing when faced with the options in a fancy shop: Himan plu cento, for one.

We compared the rivals with Starbucks, all in basic black--no flavors, milk, or sugar--and you know what? McDonald’s beat the rest. Our trained tasters, who visited two locations from each company, spill the beans below (prices are an average of what we paid for the closest thing to a medium cup).

McDonald's, $1.35, was decent and moderately strong. Although it lacked the subtle top notes needed to make it rise and shine, it had no flaws.

Burger King, $1.40, looked like coffee but tasted more like hot water. It was a little sour, with an unusual hint of chocolate.

Dunkin' Donuts, $1.65, was weak, watery, and pricier than Starbucks. It was inoffensive, but it had no oomph. (If you brew with Dunkin’ beans at home, you can make it stronger.)

Starbucks, $1.55, was strong, but burnt and bitter enough to make your eyes water instead of open.

CR's take. Try McDonald’s, which was cheapest and best, or make your own coffee--just call it something special. The other three were all only OK, but for different reasons.

Remember this is MacDonald's "premium" coffee not their regular stuff.

Enjoy!


----------



## x-grunt (5 Mar 2007)

Baden  Guy said:
			
		

> CR's take. Try McDonald’s, which was cheapest and best, or make your own coffee--just call it something special. The other three were all only OK, but for different reasons.
> 
> Remember this is MacDonald's "premium" coffee not their regular stuff.
> 
> Enjoy!



I was pleasantly surprised at McD's coffee not that long ago. I've avoided it for years, it was no better the dishwater before  :-X Now, it's actually decent.

But Timmie's now, that's a darn fine cuppa joe. Hand's down, my fav. Donuts are okay, but it's the coffee that counts.


----------



## Bobby Rico (5 Mar 2007)

I have it on good authority that Starbucks dumps battery acid in their coffee.


----------



## Gramps (5 Mar 2007)

Since Timmies went to their new donut making method they suck. They used to be made fresh but now are more or less just a frozen lump of crap that they thaw out for you.


----------



## proudnurse (5 Mar 2007)

Gramps said:
			
		

> Since Timmies went to their new donut making method they suck. They used to be made fresh but now are more or less just a frozen lump of crap that they thaw out for you.



Are you serious? That is too bad. Years ago when I worked at "Timmy's" we did have a baker that made them, and as a server working night shift, we would fill them and get them ready ourselves. As for "Krispy's" the only place you get get them now where I live, would be at "Walmart". I don't know where they ship them from to get them there, but I have always found the Krispy's to be too heavy for my liking. I never tried thier coffee, so I'm not sure what it's like.

"William's" Hot Choco has gotta be my fave though!

~Rebecca~


----------



## Gramps (5 Mar 2007)

Anyone know if there is a Krispy Kreme anywhere near Trenton or are they all out of Ontario now?


----------



## Pea (5 Mar 2007)

I've never had Krispy Kreme, and I'm not really a baked goods (hmm am I really female??) or coffee person, so I don't spend much time at Timmies either. However, I do like their soup and sandwiches!


----------



## observor 69 (5 Mar 2007)

Gramps said:
			
		

> Anyone know if there is a Krispy Kreme anywhere near Trenton or are they all out of Ontario now?



Mississauga, ON, 401 Exit 336, third set of lights take a right and you are there.  

You're welcome.


----------



## BernDawg (5 Mar 2007)

I have never had a decent cup of coffee in a freakin' starbucks.  EVER!  Now that being said I am a staunch Timmie's fan when it comes to coffee but the donuts leave much to be desired IMHO. (especially since they started shipping them frozen out of Toronto ick!)  The local Sobey's makes em fresh and they are fricken huge and still $5.00 per dozen.  Kids love em, me too!


----------



## sigpig (5 Mar 2007)

Gramps said:
			
		

> Since Timmies went to their new donut making method they suck. They used to be made fresh but now are more or less just a frozen lump of crap that they thaw out for you.



I'm kind of glad I moved out of the country before that sad day happened      I was shocked when I heard about it.


----------



## sigpig (5 Mar 2007)

Bobby Rico said:
			
		

> I have it on good authority that Starbucks dumps battery acid in their coffee.



I had never tried Starbucks coffee until a woman at work made some when I first got there about six years ago. After all that terrible coffee in the army, I had never thought I'd find one I couldn't drink or even stand the smell of. Starbucks coffee was it. I still cringe when I think of it.


----------



## MapleLeaf4Evr (5 Mar 2007)

This thread should be locked for even questioning Timmies!  I'll always be loyal/addicted to my Tim Hortons.


----------



## Proud_Newfoundlander (13 Jan 2009)

As for service at tims, well, Ive worked the other side of the counter and I say this: 

-Nobody really wants to work at Tim's ( cant blame them)
-Rather sizable cadre of newbies working the floor (many still on probation)

This leads to a rather noticeable time duration waiting to make an order and to receive it, due to employee shortages,  and accounts for some wrong orders


Our store is on an island with poor roads, so trucking is often not on schedule leading to shortages.

The place is a victim of its own success: The place is just to damn busy..... that simple....

Customers that are slow, dont have money ready, making successive orders, taking their time to make orders, not understanding the specials or deals

Its also extremely easy to mix up orders, cream can be confused with milk, tea with coffee, regular with decaf, and when you have to serve a high volume of people in a fast amount of time, mistakes will happen, what do you expect ? It Happens, and it does not happen as much as people think

Im just saying this inresponse to people who are always giving employees a hard time, honestly people expect too much out of Tim Hortons and get more upset at timmies at a screwed up order than they would at any other fast food place (some people honestly don't believe timmies is fast food)


----------



## Marshall (13 Jan 2009)

Proud_Newfoundlander said:
			
		

> As for service at tims, well, Ive worked the other side of the counter and I say this:
> 
> -Nobody really wants to work at Tim's ( cant blame them)
> -Rather sizable cadre of newbies working the floor (many still on probation)
> ...



Agree for the most part. Though the local Timmie's here I have seen several times where I am in the drive-through and there is only one vehicle ahead of me, and they are having a merry old chat with the vehicle for several minutes while I am getting ready to play destruction derby. 

Can't blame most of the employee's though, some just do not care about their job and are slow or uncaring. (but you find people like that anywhere). 

I got to say though, although I find a lot of the Timmie's I go into now seem to have a lot of In-Training's, I have NEVER had my coffee order messed up yet 

All aside, I can not go to work without a Timmie's accompanying me


----------



## Proud_Newfoundlander (13 Jan 2009)

Yeah, lots of In-Trainings. Timmies is rather behind the curb with treatment of employees, paid less than mcdoanlds, less help, more crap from customers, more responsibilities, last to update thier uniforms (the previous ones were terrible). Suffice to say the brand name draws youngsters in, but the "machine" spits them out. Word around school is that its not a fun place to work. Not to mention all the crappy scheduling, and call in's and midnights


----------



## Marshall (13 Jan 2009)

Proud_Newfoundlander said:
			
		

> Yeah, lots of In-Trainings. Timmies is rather behind the curb with treatment of employees, paid less than mcdoanlds, less help, more crap from customers, more responsibilities, last to update thier uniforms (the previous ones were terrible). Suffice to say the brand name draws youngsters in, but the "machine" spits them out. Word around school is that its not a fun place to work. Not to mention all the crappy scheduling, and call in's and midnights



I have never worked there. But my niece, and several friends have/do. It definitely gets to you. Especially the one around here which seems to have a little 'group' of some of the older girls that have been there who will pretty much 'remove' anyone they do not like working there. As for wages, I get paid the same as them right NOW (convenience store) so that never occurs to me. They get tips which make them easily earn more then me haha. 

Couple years ago when I went around to all the local stores to find a part-time job, we can just say Tim's was one of the places I never put a resume in.. even though they were the only place with an actual 'Help-Wanted' sign hehe.


----------



## Proud_Newfoundlander (13 Jan 2009)

Yeah, I couldnt get a job at Mcdonalds here, but I got an intewrview with Timmies on the spot. Once I get my guitar amp and roughly 1000 dollars in savings Im quitting asap. Quit once after two months, enough for me, here at this one for 4 months


----------



## Marshall (13 Jan 2009)

Proud_Newfoundlander said:
			
		

> Yeah, I couldnt get a job at Mcdonalds here, but I got an intewrview with Timmies on the spot. Once I get my guitar amp and roughly 1000 dollars in savings Im quitting asap. Quit once after two months, enough for me, here at this one for 4 months



Ah, well good luck!  ;D


----------



## Proud_Newfoundlander (13 Jan 2009)

Hear about st.johns here ? New by law stating that drivethroughs will close until they figure out how to deal with all the traffic spilling out into public roads


----------



## Teflon (13 Jan 2009)

I’m most likely going to get flamed for treason for this but I personally don’t find Tim Horton’s worth the inevitable wait in the line up (both at the counter or in the drive through) As someone who normally drinks coffee to wake up I normally get my “off to work joe” from the local Mac’s (Seattle’s Best I do believe) or the Petro Can (Java Stop). I find Tim Horton’s DD way to diluted and their single single tastes no better then the above offerings and for them I don’t have to spend 10 or 15 minutes in line for it. On the occasion I want a coffee for the actual coffee aroma and taste I prefer Starbucks but since I like having money in my wallet I try to limit those occasions. I must say that on recent trips down to work with our American brothers in arms I was very surprised at MacDonald’s premium coffee offerings – Quite shocked and pleased – great tasting and cheap. The doughnuts at Tim Horton’s use to be awesome as well but now certainly don’t merit the wait as well and now I only find myself drinking Tim Horton’s when someone else in the unit does a coffee run but damn I certainly wish I had shares in the company!


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (13 Jan 2009)

Now if Starbucks was on the way to work, my money would be spent there.


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Jan 2009)

I don't mind Tim's but I certainly don't drink as much of it as I used to.  I agree, the line-ups are usually ridiculous and the service slow.  The one closest to me here in Ottawa is busy and their coffee tastes burnt (bet they don't abide by that 20 minute rule during "rush" hour  : ).

I make coffee and have a cup at home before heading out to work.  I used to bring one with me but I find it's cold by the time I get there, even in a travel mug, so I stopped for the winter.  On Fridays, my "treat" is to stop at Second Cup and get a Vanilla Bean Latte.   ;D

I also agree that McDonald's coffee is much better since they've changed it and their coffee and muffin deal is pretty good!


----------



## Lil_T (13 Jan 2009)

I don't like either Krispy Kreme - doughnuts that put you into a diabetic coma even if you're not diabetic. or Tim's all that much.  (save 3 Tim's doughnuts - sour cream glazed, boston cream, and the hard to find chocolate toasted coconut - so far I've only ever seen it at the Tim's in Westphal)  Not a coffee drinker at all (it all tastes like dirtwater).  Though I'll take a Second Cup hot chocolate any day of the week.


----------



## retiredgrunt45 (13 Jan 2009)

I like Tims, but I don't buy it at the coffee shop. I usually get a few cans of Tims  from the nearest grocery store and brew my own at home and thermos it to work. I bought one of those mug warmers from Cdn Tire that you plug into a 12 volt receptacle in your car, keeps the java nice and hot. Beats sitting in line for 20 minutes in the morning.

Now that I'm out job hunting again after my layoff, that mug warmer gets lots of use over the course of a day.

I don't know what the big deal is with Krispy Cream donuts, they taste like your eating a bag of sugar. The only Tims donuts I like are the Boston Cream.


----------



## midget-boyd91 (13 Jan 2009)

I am a baker at Tim's, I enjoy it and the people I work with. All the free coffee in the world while I'm at work.  Yep, there are quite often a fair share of people 'in training,' but there are a few reasons for that. 

A)  Even after the probation, making a new nametag without the 'in training' written on it is at the very bottom of the to do list for management, and... 

B)  A lot of people work only long enough to save enough money for things like a new car or guitar amp, then quit.

Any of you folk who drive past Windsor on the 101, drop by to say 'hi,' it gets boring for the bakers after Christmas.

Midget


----------



## 1feral1 (13 Jan 2009)

Having been to both venues, at Timmy's in Regina in August, and Krispy Kremes here in Aussie, I have to go with the KK's for overall the best quality and taste. However they do not have maple dipped donuts here, and those make me go as insane as the CoCo Bird of CoCo Puffs fame.

Same with those Dare Maple cookies.

WRT coffee, I don't drink that stuff, so can't compare.

OWDU


----------



## Trooper Hale (13 Jan 2009)

Just reading through this is giving me massive donut withdrawl's! I'd prefer Tim Hortons (this is corny) for the memories of Canada but Krispy Kremes may have to suffice, if i can find it. I NEED A DONUT THOUGH!


----------



## Marshall (13 Jan 2009)

uncle-midget-boyd said:
			
		

> Any of you folk who drive past Windsor on the 101, drop by to say 'hi,' it gets boring for the bakers after Christmas.
> 
> Midget



I have stopped in there several times on trips to and from NB. Hehe.


I gotta stick with Tim Horton's, although I have NEVER tried a Starbucks or McDonalds coffee.. So maybe I should try one. No McDonalds or SB around here though, we are lucky to have a Timmie's in a community of 1000 people. But all in all, I should probably NOT drink coffee ha.. 2 XL a day already.. I can see the caffeine monster I will become 20 years down the road..


----------



## Nfld Sapper (13 Jan 2009)

Hales! said:
			
		

> Just reading through this is giving me massive donut withdrawl's! I'd prefer Tim Hortons (this is corny) for the memories of Canada but Krispy Kremes may have to suffice, if i can find it. I NEED A DONUT THOUGH!



Ask us nicely and we might send you a can or two  ;D , as for donuts that might be harder.


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Jan 2009)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Ask us nicely and we might send you a can or two  ;D , as for donuts that might be harder.



I got a half-triwall of doughnuts shipped from Trenton to Baden, Germany when I was there for the base closure.  ;D
The glazed ones don't fare so well.  :-\


----------



## Marshall (14 Jan 2009)

It is good to have friends in Tim Horton's though. During school years we would get all the day old donuts for free and use them at school for little parties and such. (I believe this was back in the 'old' donut method that they had)  ;D



			
				PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I got a half-triwall of doughnuts shipped from Trenton to Baden, Germany when I was there for the base closure.  ;D
> The glazed ones don't fare so well.  :-\



You still ate them though, right? All that trouble and you can't let those poor things go to waste.  ;D


----------



## 2 Cdo (14 Jan 2009)

Just a quick correction folks. For those who think the "chemical swill" that Tims serves is coffee, all I can say is that you have never really had a cup of coffee! 

Plus I don't eat doughnuts. So my answer would be neither, they're both shyte!


----------



## Sub_Guy (14 Jan 2009)

Mcdonalds for a quick fix, I find the coffee there better than Tim's, specialty coffee shops do offer the best brew though.  I guess sandwiches are ok at (which would be the only good thing there) Tim Hortons, but the local Safeway deli makes by far the best sandwiches around. 

Everything else is subpar at Tim Hortons.


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Jan 2009)

Marshall said:
			
		

> You still ate them though, right? All that trouble and you can't let those poor things go to waste.  ;D



Yes, everyone did eat them, but basically they were plain doughnuts swimming in a pool of glaze.


----------



## Lil_T (14 Jan 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Yes, everyone did eat them, but basically they were plain doughnuts swimming in a pool of glaze.



yummmm  :-\


----------



## Marshall (14 Jan 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Yes, everyone did eat them, but basically they were plain doughnuts swimming in a pool of glaze.



Soggy goodness.


----------



## ArmyRick (14 Jan 2009)

The best coffee is the stuff I mix and grind in my home. The next best is Star Bucks coffee. drink it black, that way you can enjoy the true flavour of coffee. I agree that timmies is swill at the best of times.


----------



## Marshall (14 Jan 2009)

ArmyRick said:
			
		

> The best coffee is the stuff I mix and grind in my home. The next best is Star Bucks coffee. drink it black, that way you can enjoy the true flavour of coffee. I agree that timmies is swill at the best of times.



Seems a lot of people do not like Timmie's.. I always thought Tim Horton's controlled the world.. Guess I will have to go coffee hunting at MacDonald's and a Starbucks if I ever find one.


----------



## Michael OLeary (14 Jan 2009)




----------



## 2 Cdo (14 Jan 2009)

ArmyRick said:
			
		

> The best coffee is the stuff I mix and grind in my home. The next best is Star Bucks coffee. drink it black, that way you can enjoy the true flavour of coffee. I agree that timmies is swill at the best of times.



I also buy and grind my own beans but haven't ventured into making any personal blends yet. Most of the beans I get are from Sumatra or Ethiopia and make an absolutely amazing drink!


----------



## catalyst (14 Jan 2009)

I never drank timmies until I came to Kandahar (now its a regular thing).

However after being in the bakery.....I dont think I'll eat a donut again.


----------



## Marshall (14 Jan 2009)

Catalyst said:
			
		

> I never drank timmies until I came to Kandahar (now its a regular thing).
> 
> However after being in the bakery....*.I dont think I'll eat a donut again. *



From overdose or repulsion?


----------



## catalyst (15 Jan 2009)

Overdose 

of making too many boston cremes!


----------



## Proud_Newfoundlander (15 Jan 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I don't mind Tim's but I certainly don't drink as much of it as I used to.  I agree, the line-ups are usually ridiculous and the service slow.  The one closest to me here in Ottawa is busy and their coffee tastes burnt (bet they don't abide by that 20 minute rule during "rush" hour  : ).
> 
> I make coffee and have a cup at home before heading out to work.  I used to bring one with me but I find it's cold by the time I get there, even in a travel mug, so I stopped for the winter.  On Fridays, my "treat" is to stop at Second Cup and get a Vanilla Bean Latte.   ;D
> 
> I also agree that McDonald's coffee is much better since they've changed it and their coffee and muffin deal is pretty good!



During a rush, ur lucky if a pot last longer than 5 minutes..... We're starting to follow the coffee rule now, before we didnt care enough, plus, we viewed the 20 minutes rule as a bit of a gimmick. Theyre cracking down on it too. But many people dont realize how hard is on people there, theres a reason the "For Hire" signs are always up


----------



## Proud_Newfoundlander (15 Jan 2009)

Marshall said:
			
		

> It is good to have friends in Tim Horton's though. During school years we would get all the day old donuts for free and use them at school for little parties and such. (I believe this was back in the 'old' donut method that they had)  ;D
> 
> You still ate them though, right? All that trouble and you can't let those poor things go to waste.  ;D



We can get fired for that, but the cameras at my store havent been checked in a while


----------



## Lil_T (15 Jan 2009)

thought of one more donut I liked.... the chocolate snowflake (with the cake icing in the middle) desperately unhealthy but soo yummy


----------



## Marshall (15 Jan 2009)

Proud_Newfoundlander said:
			
		

> We can get fired for that, but the cameras at my store havent been checked in a while



The person does not work there anymore, but I did not know that was not allowed


----------



## Proud_Newfoundlander (15 Jan 2009)

Theyre so desperate for people here now that you can get away with anything besides tealing. It wasnt like that a few years ago though, a few years ago they were actually quite picky


----------



## Proud_Newfoundlander (15 Jan 2009)

Place has really gone downhill since Timmie's really started playing the stock market


----------



## Sub_Guy (15 Jan 2009)

Proud_Newfoundlander said:
			
		

> We're starting to follow the coffee rule now, before we didnt care enough, plus, we viewed the 20 minutes rule as a bit of a gimmick. Theyre cracking down on it too. But many people dont realize how hard is on people there, theres a reason the "For Hire" signs are always up



20 minute rule hard on people working at Tim Horton's?

Isn't that like someone working at McDonalds and saying something like "Frying these all fries is killing me man! I need a new job!"

I figured the For Hire signs were up because it is a job that no one makes a career of.  People come, people go.

My ex worked at a Tim Horton's Drive thru in Dartmouth (by blockbuster) she would bring home close to $25 in tips (who tips?) through the week, and close to $40 on weekends.  She never complained about how hard it was, if she didn't smell like the store when she came home I would have suspected she was doing something else.  I can understand it wearing people out when they are busy, but it is not rocket science, pour and stir.


----------



## Marshall (15 Jan 2009)

Proud_Newfoundlander said:
			
		

> During a rush, ur lucky if a pot last longer than 5 minutes..... We're starting to follow the coffee rule now, before we didnt care enough, plus, we viewed the 20 minutes rule as a bit of a gimmick. Theyre cracking down on it too. But many people dont realize how hard is on people there, theres a reason the "For Hire" signs are always up



The place around here is slack with that, I have watched some of the workers look at the clock, it says for example 1:53. They will put 2:00 on it. I do not know if they just can't read the hands on a clock or what


----------



## Proud_Newfoundlander (16 Jan 2009)

Dolphin_Hunter said:
			
		

> 20 minute rule hard on people working at Tim Horton's?
> 
> Isn't that like someone working at McDonalds and saying something like "Frying these all fries is killing me man! I need a new job!"
> 
> ...



heh, I bring in maybe 10-15$ maxin tip's at tims on most weeks. The job itself is hard on you, not just the 20 minute rule.... The shitty hours, call in's, lack of help, ******* customers, all for the wage as low as they can legally give you.... If you have a life, then keep looking for work, thats all I can say


----------



## Proud_Newfoundlander (16 Jan 2009)

Its also easy for people to just look at the job and say "whats so hard about that, its so simple". Well, when the drive through is backed out into a public street and theres one girl out front with a line backed out the door, and customers are complaining and youre just starting out there..... yeah, then respond on it


----------



## Sub_Guy (16 Jan 2009)

Been in a very similar situations, just not with Tim Horton's.  The job itself is simple, it's the stress of getting the job done quickly that makes it difficult, once I realized I could only go so fast (I'm slow  :blotto then nothing else mattered.


----------



## Proud_Newfoundlander (16 Jan 2009)

The job is also a lot more than making coffee, a lot of people do not realize it. Also lots of little things on the side, like the sugar, swtnr, cream, milk, trust me mistakes are gonna happen argghhh Im so freaking glad i got part time hours..... haha, 6 weeks left wooo, alberta hooo !!!


----------



## annemarielyman (16 Jan 2009)

I would be happy if the local Timmies cleaned the machines a bit better (or more often) to alleviate that wonderful burnt taste. :-X

As for doughnuts...tried KK and found them nasty. I really didn't get what the big deal was with them. Although I must say that I do miss Timmies doughnuts of days gone by...


----------



## catalyst (16 Jan 2009)

I guess this is why I like working at Tims at KAF 

Everything goes so quickly its always fresh-er than the always fresh standards.


----------



## CountDC (16 Jan 2009)

Dolphin_Hunter said:
			
		

> My ex worked at a Tim Horton's Drive thru in Dartmouth (by blockbuster) she would bring home close to $25 in tips (*who tips*?) through the week, and close to $40 on weekends.



I do. At least most times - more and more often now though I am finding the service really sucks so I won't then.  used to be really good service everywhere I went in Nova Scotia and New Brunswick so I alwasys tipped but here in Ottawa I notice a difference just in the last 2 years.

Down home:  May I help you/take your order

Here lately:  yeah, whatsyouwant.

down home: thank you, have a nice day

here lately:  here's your coffee, slam (drive through window slammed shut)


----------



## George Wallace (16 Jan 2009)

With the amount of Timmies franchises around, got to the one on the next block and you may find the service more to you liking.  I have found the one at Trainyards to be one of the fastest in town, and for the most part very polite.  The one closest to work is slower than the Canex one in Kingston, so the extra time driving is still shorter than the wait there.

I do find the "walk in" faster than the "drive thru" in most cases at this loc.


----------



## Sub_Guy (16 Jan 2009)

armywife411 said:
			
		

> As for doughnuts...tried KK and found them nasty. I really didn't get what the big deal was with them. Although I must say that I do miss Timmies doughnuts of days gone by...



You need the hot ones fresh off the line.  Stay away from the fancies, and go with the plain double glazed.


What's with Tim Horton's (out east) not taking DEBIT...?    Don't use the argument it's faster, because it IS NOT.   Me paying for my coffee with debit isn't any more slower than the chump who orders sandwiches, soup and coffee at the drive-thru.


----------



## Marshall (16 Jan 2009)

Catalyst said:
			
		

> I guess this is why I like working at Tims at KAF
> 
> Everything goes so quickly its always fresh-er than the always fresh standards.



Maybe they will adopt better standards or something from over there to use here


----------



## Journeyman (16 Jan 2009)

Marshall said:
			
		

> > *Everything goes so quickly its always fresh-er than the always fresh standards.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Maybe they will adopt better standards or something from over there to use here *



Maybe there's a direct correlation between efficient KAF service.... and the customers carrying guns   ;D


----------



## Proud_Newfoundlander (16 Jan 2009)

Dolphin_Hunter said:
			
		

> You need the hot ones fresh off the line.  Stay away from the fancies, and go with the plain double glazed.
> 
> 
> What's with Tim Horton's (out east) not taking DEBIT...?    Don't use the argument it's faster, because it IS NOT.   Me paying for my coffee with debit isn't any more slower than the chump who orders sandwiches, soup and coffee at the drive-thru.




Yeah, but theres 15 coffees for every sandwich lol

The reason I heard out here is that it costs a certain amount of money every time you swipe with debit, and considering the costs of most items sold that it detracted to much from profit. Im not sure how it works in the rest of canada, though


----------



## Lil_T (16 Jan 2009)

Proud_Newfoundlander said:
			
		

> Yeah, but theres 15 coffees for every sandwich lol
> 
> The reason I heard out here is that it costs a certain amount of money every time you swipe with debit, and considering the costs of most items sold that it detracted to much from profit. Im not sure how it works in the rest of canada, though



There is a nominal fee to use the POS terminals, but to say that it's a cost thing in the maritimes is probably the most insane reasoning - being that I have NEVER in the entire time I lived in the maritimes seen an empty Tim Hortons.  But... that's not to say they're not a bunch of tightwads either.


----------



## Marshall (16 Jan 2009)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> *Maybe they will adopt better standards or something from over there to use here *
> 
> 
> Maybe there's a direct correlation between efficient KAF service.... and the customers carrying guns   ;D



If it must be done heh.



			
				Dolphin_Hunter said:
			
		

> You need the hot ones fresh off the line.  Stay away from the fancies, and go with the plain double glazed.
> 
> 
> What's with Tim Horton's (out east) not taking DEBIT...?    Don't use the argument it's faster, because it IS NOT.   Me paying for my coffee with debit isn't any more slower than the chump who orders sandwiches, soup and coffee at the drive-thru.



If you are comparing two people who JUST want coffee, then the guy with the debit is going to take quite a bit longer and hold the line (do not even factor in if the debit is acting SLOW itself). Now unless it is one of these fools that counts the change AFTER he puts his coffee order then its faster without debit.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (16 Jan 2009)

Or just use the TIMS Card.


----------



## Sub_Guy (17 Jan 2009)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> I have NEVER in the entire time I lived in the maritimes seen an empty Tim Hortons.



What else is there to do?


----------



## WrenchBender (17 Jan 2009)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> *Maybe they will adopt better standards or something from over there to use here *
> 
> 
> Maybe there's a direct correlation between efficient KAF service.... and the customers carrying guns   ;D



Not everyone here carries a weapon  some of us just get by on charm.

WrenchBender


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Jan 2009)

Dolphin_Hunter said:
			
		

> What's with Tim Horton's (out east) not taking DEBIT...?    Don't use the argument it's faster, because it IS NOT.   Me paying for my coffee with debit isn't any more slower than the chump who orders sandwiches, soup and coffee at the drive-thru.



Haven't been in one here in town (Thunder Bay) for a couple of months, but "no debit" was then the way of the Tim's world here, too.  I'd agree that the major issue seems to be infrastructure and POS charge costs driving the "no debit" decision.


----------



## Marshall (17 Jan 2009)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Or just use the TIMS Card.



That is what I do, they seem to work really fast too.


----------



## canadian4ever (17 Jan 2009)

Michael O`Leary said:
			
		

>


Is that supposed to be appetizing? Timmie's has REAL CERAMIC MUGS. Tim's is also much faster service then slow as molasses Starbucks.


----------



## canadian4ever (17 Jan 2009)

Proud_Newfoundlander said:
			
		

> Its also easy for people to just look at the job and say "whats so hard about that, its so simple". Well, when the drive through is backed out into a public street and theres one girl out front with a line backed out the door, and customers are complaining and youre just starting out there..... yeah, then respond on it


Some people just like to look down on service workers. I get the same thing in my job. SOME people like to think we are lower then them because they are snobs and like to feel above us.


----------



## canadian4ever (17 Jan 2009)

Proud_Newfoundlander said:
			
		

> Yeah, but theres 15 coffees for every sandwich lol
> 
> The reason I heard out here is that it costs a certain amount of money every time you swipe with debit, and considering the costs of most items sold that it detracted to much from profit. Im not sure how it works in the rest of canada, though


That's the cost of doing buisness. If they took away debit here there sales would go way down.


----------



## Proud_Newfoundlander (18 Jan 2009)

Hmm, tim cards and debit, i guess they trust the employees to be faster. But timmies is cheap and they are incredible tightwads. If there is any problem , ti is matter of money, as they care little about employees, or else they would have invested sufficient resources in to employee retention, theyre behind the curb on virtually everything from uniforms, to pay, to schedule rotations, to anything else


----------



## Teflon (18 Jan 2009)

canadian4ever said:
			
		

> Is that supposed to be appetizing? Timmie's has REAL CERAMIC MUGS. Tim's is also much faster service then slow as molasses Starbucks.



As opposed to the "fake ceramic mugs" Starbucks uses when you order your coffee to stay?????

Timmies uses disposable cups for to go orders as well


----------



## Sub_Guy (18 Jan 2009)

I am waiting for someone to complain they can't understand the Starbucks menu.....   Seems to be the typical Tims Fanboy comment when comparing the two chains.


----------



## aesop081 (18 Jan 2009)

Proud_Newfoundlander said:
			
		

> But timmies is cheap and they are incredible tightwads.



So Timmies is cheap but only in certain regions ? We have debit here in this province and if my local one is any indication, theres not much of a need for a safe. And the service sure isnt any slower.


----------



## aesop081 (18 Jan 2009)

As for Krispy Kream, well.....

My first time in San Diego i ended up at a hockey game. The arena is next to a KK so i figured i would try it out. The "hot now" sign came on so i go ask for my free doughnut.

"we dont do the free doughnut thing anymore" the guy says

"well, i'll just buy one doughnut please" i respond

the guy get a confused look on his face "just one doughnut ?"

"yes please, just one single doughnut"

"i'm not selling you just one doughnut..........here take a free one and dont tell nobody"

So i walked out of the store with my doughnut to meet up with the rest of my group........

"are they still giving out free doughnuts ?" they asked

"YUP......you should go get yours !!"


----------



## Nfld Sapper (18 Jan 2009)

I just liked it how they uped the price of coffee but didn't inform us before hand, XLG 1.83 here.


----------



## canadian4ever (18 Jan 2009)

Teflon said:
			
		

> As opposed to the "fake ceramic mugs" Starbucks uses when you order your coffee to stay?????
> 
> Timmies uses disposable cups for to go orders as well


I don't think I have ever seen stay in people at the local Starbucks get a mug. Why don't they promote it?? The Tim's does here and the Tim's is much faster even with a much broader menu.


----------



## Kat Stevens (18 Jan 2009)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> I just liked it how they uped the price of coffee but didn't inform us before hand, XLG 1.83 here.



I know, that's wierd, just like my grocery store raising the price of bread and milk without sending me an email... friggin' retailers.


----------



## Lil_T (18 Jan 2009)

Dolphin_Hunter said:
			
		

> What else is there to do?



uhhh... go to the bar/mall/bowling alley *or the bar at the bowling alley that's in the mall* LMAO.  I love Cape Breton really I do.


----------



## stealthylizard (18 Jan 2009)

My favourite is actually neither of those for donuts.  The best ones are the minidonuts you get from the Midway during the summer months when they travel around the country to various festivals and fairs.


----------



## Lil_T (18 Jan 2009)

mmm they have those sometimes at the zellers at Place d'Orleans too.  Love the smell of those little donuts.


----------



## canadian4ever (18 Jan 2009)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> I know, that's wierd, just like my grocery store raising the price of bread and milk without sending me an email... friggin' retailers.


What gets me is when they LOWER the price and don't tell you. Now a chain store that higher milk prices now has lower then two grocery stores with in ten minute walk of all three. Makes a pleasant suprise when shopping.


----------



## canadian4ever (18 Jan 2009)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> uhhh... go to the bar/mall/bowling alley *or the bar at the bowling alley that's in the mall* LMAO.  I love Cape Breton really I do.


They still have BOWLING ALLEY'S???????? They are all gone from here in Victoria except I think one in Sydney which is too far if taking a bus.


----------



## canadian4ever (18 Jan 2009)

stealthylizard said:
			
		

> My favourite is actually neither of those for donuts.  The best ones are the minidonuts you get from the Midway during the summer months when they travel around the country to various festivals and fairs.


Those are good but I think we have to go to Vancouver to the PNE to get those. Really good there is the bbq chicken, Hunky Bill's perogies and the hamburgers with grilled onions. You smell them grilling the onions all over the fair grounds.


----------



## canadian4ever (18 Jan 2009)

Oh we don't have those at the Zeller's here darn. There are really good doughnuts at Harmony Doughnuts at Harmony Doughnuts on Lonsdale Avenue just near 29th Street across from the 7-11. They also have a great collection of nick nacks, Hot Wheels, Superman, Coke Cola and all other kinds of weird and wonderful stuff like Dr Who. They also do sandwichs. My favorite doughnut is plain with chocolate frsting and peanuts.


----------



## Lil_T (18 Jan 2009)

canadian4ever said:
			
		

> They still have BOWLING ALLEY'S???????? They are all gone from here in Victoria except I think one in Sydney which is too far if taking a bus.



last time I was home they did.  Course, that was the only one I know of - the one in New Waterford is closed now I think (?)


----------



## Sub_Guy (19 Jan 2009)

canadian4ever said:
			
		

> I don't think I have ever seen stay in people at the local Starbucks get a mug. Why don't they promote it?? The Tim's does here and the Tim's is much faster even with a much broader menu.



Why promote that fact?  Seriously...

"Hey D_H want to go to _____ they serve their coffee in MUGS!"    Does it really matter?


----------



## Proud_Newfoundlander (19 Jan 2009)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> I just liked it how they uped the price of coffee but didn't inform us before hand, XLG 1.83 here.



Coincidently my pay there has gone up lol


----------



## helpup (19 Jan 2009)

Speaking of servers, the Ottawa Citizen had a pretty good article Sunday by Earl MacRae, I don't have time to search and post it but it goes along the lines of.
young server who is fast at keying in the orders, getting the coffee, doing a long pour and always getting things right.  A good sign that pride in ones work is not a lost cause. 

As to Tim's there is better coffee out there and I do a bit of Starbucks ( over priced ) exspresso, Pressed coffee rocks, but for convenience and that addictive creamer Tim's cant be beat.  I wish they would back pedal on some things though such as Doughnuts/baking should be done on premise or at least in the same town.  The one in Pet ( off base ) use to have real cheddar cheese slices when I asked for a Bagel with cheddar cheese.  (3 slices of brick cheddar per bagel ) but since they revamped it was removed.  Also this same Tim's is getting annoying in the drive through. You ask for a bagel or sandwitch and you get " one moment while I check for your bagel" then it takes minuets before they get back to you and traffic now piles up. you pull up to the window ( all other cars in front of you went through ) and they have it ready. How hard is it to have a ready tray that you can glance at. and since it is ready by the time I pulled up they must of toasted it immediately. And yet that extra time waiting keeps me at the speakerbox slowing traffic down. 

Still Always got time for TH


----------



## CorporalMajor (20 Jan 2009)

KRISPY CREME! Never cared much for TH I guess.

TH coffee is garbage. And I am a stickler for good brew. Their doughnuts, are ok.


----------



## canadian4ever (21 Jan 2009)

Dolphin_Hunter said:
			
		

> Why promote that fact?  Seriously...
> 
> "Hey D_H want to go to _____ they serve their coffee in MUGS!"    Does it really matter?


I guess because they try to make them selfs out to be more ENVIROMENTAL then Tim's but aren't really.


----------



## helpup (21 Jan 2009)

canadian4ever said:
			
		

> I guess because they try to make them selfs out to be more ENVIROMENTAL then Tim's but aren't really.



I dont blame the bussiness for the garbage and cups tossed on the ground ( they do a fair job of cleaning up the lot ) But to me it is the LAZY A$$ed People who toss the stuff.


----------



## canadian4ever (21 Jan 2009)

I agree at the lazy people who toss litter. I just think Starbucks acts all snobby and better then other places. Also why they open som any locations so darn close to each other. At home I use fair trade coffee roasted here in town but I prefer Tim's when I'm looking for the all round thing. I wish they would open more of the bigger ones with cakes and other pastries. Those are very cool.


----------



## Sub_Guy (22 Jan 2009)

canadian4ever said:
			
		

> I just think Starbucks acts all snobby and better then other places. Also why they open som any locations so darn close to each other.



Are you wondering why they open Starbucks locations close to each other?  Because they can.

Tim Horton's has locations that are close to each other.  Drive over to Dartmouth right across the bridge, there was a Drive-thru, immediately across the street there was a full sized TH, and finally at the Esso station there was a little TH in there too, all within a 2 minute walk of each other. (things could have changed now though)

I don't see the Starbucks acting all snobby, the store just sits there on the corner, it never bothers anyone


----------



## helpup (22 Jan 2009)

Dolphin_Hunter said:
			
		

> Are you wondering why they open Starbucks locations close to each other?  Because they can.
> 
> Tim Horton's has locations that are close to each other.  Drive over to Dartmouth right across the bridge, there was a Drive-thru, immediately across the street there was a full sized TH, and finally at the Esso station there was a little TH in there too, all within a 2 minute walk of each other. (things could have changed now though)
> 
> I don't see the Starbucks acting all snobby, the store just sits there on the corner, it never bothers anyone



My own perspective, Starbucks itself is not too snobby ( although grandi venti and the like could be termed something else in English.) but there is a sweater, beret type that tends to frequent it. sort of reminds me about the McD's commercial I recently saw where two guys dressed preppy in a coffee house reading poetry start discussing the New Coffee at Mc D's and how they could now talk sports, dress  normal ect.


----------



## PanaEng (22 Jan 2009)

Hot Lips said:
			
		

> ...but I think Krispy Kreme donuts are to die for...
> dear god there has to be an illegal substance in them or something to be that good...
> of course they are best had right out of the oven at Krispy Kreme's...so I 've been told  :


sugar and good old lard
once they cool down, the lard component hardens -> not as good

For coffee I prefer an all Canadian institution: The Second Cup (Tims was bought by Wendy's then spun out - many Canadian investors but not a majority I believe)


----------



## canadian4ever (22 Jan 2009)

Tim's has lots of locations here but none within walking distance. I am just hopping one day they open one arround here as there are lots of good spots. Yes the venti lol. I saw an article on how the size of drinks at fast food places as changed so much. Now the kids size is the old small. That MacDonald's ad was cute with the preppy guys talking. Second Cup doesn't have enough locations.


----------



## Burrows (23 Jan 2009)

I was accused two days ago by a TH staff member of stealing two bagels a week prior.  This is a Timmies I go to regularly to get my coffee before work.  I told her she was mistaken and she insisted I had - apparently they checked a tape.  I asked for the Regional Manager's number and she wouldn't provide it or the customer service phone number.  She legitimately said "no" when I asked.  I was finally given the store managers number, but had decided by then to take it up corporately.

I have never been more disgusted with timmies in my life.  

The next day I called the corporate office.  They're "investigating" right now.  That night I went to Starbucks and bought some beans and a french press.


----------



## canadian4ever (23 Jan 2009)

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> I was accused two days ago by a TH staff member of stealing two bagels a week prior.  This is a Timmies I go to regularly to get my coffee before work.  I told her she was mistaken and she insisted I had - apparently they checked a tape.  I asked for the Regional Manager's number and she wouldn't provide it or the customer service phone number.  She legitimately said "no" when I asked.  I was finally given the store managers number, but had decided by then to take it up corporately.
> 
> I have never been more disgusted with timmies in my life.
> 
> The next day I called the corporate office.  They're "investigating" right now.  That night I went to Starbucks and bought some beans and a french press.


Why not go one better and buy good FAIR TRADE ORGANIC coffee at the supermarket? Maybe there is some roasted in your city like alot of places have. Here in Victoria San Miquel is a good one that is for sale at Thrifty Foods, Fairway etc. No middle man so the growers get more money.


----------



## Proud_Newfoundlander (23 Jan 2009)

Yeah, Timmies are huge tightwad's, and have been in the news all the time lately getting on customers/employees asses for this and that. Unless it was a manager or supervisor I wouldn't really care, as some of the employees there are as dumb as a brick (and not much better looking). I'd go up to the chain till I got an anwser,... and use another timmies or company, or at the very least stick to their drivethrough


----------



## stealthylizard (23 Jan 2009)

Aren't the bagels and stuff all kept behind glass?


----------



## Burrows (24 Jan 2009)

Apparently I drove through and they gave me two bagels that I didn't pay for because they weren't doing their jobs properly.  Of course, I didn't see hole nor dough of a bagel - I'm just the one she accused.  She also told a co-worker of mine that I was a thief and he laughed in her face.  However, spreading false information of that sort isn't particularly legal.

The manager called me the other day to inform me they were going to check the tapes and get back to me.  If they try to brush me off without a formal apology I'm going to be very displeased, especially considering they've been telling other people apparently.


----------



## canadian4ever (24 Jan 2009)

Proud_Newfoundlander said:
			
		

> Yeah, Timmies are huge tightwad's, and have been in the news all the time lately getting on customers/employees asses for this and that. Unless it was a manager or supervisor I wouldn't really care, as some of the employees there are as dumb as a brick (and not much better looking). I'd go up to the chain till I got an anwser,... and use another timmies or company, or at the very least stick to their drivethrough


So company's are only supposed to hire attractive people???? That is the pretty dumb move as some attracitve people I work with as as dumb as a plank of wood.


----------

